# T-shirt production



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello. My name is Lorin for No Brand Logo.

My t-shirt production process maybe too long and costly. As a result, I would like to mention my t-shirt production process. Would like to know if my process may need some adjusting?

My process as follow:

1) order my custom labels less than $200 (500 to 750)
2) sent the labels to the wholesaler to get sewn in on the t-shirts
3) receive the t-shirt and take it the screen printing. (216 tee) may use either American Apparel, Anvil or Alstyle. 

side note* My friend can give me a deal to get the t-shirt production made overseas for cheaper, but i don't who is the manufacturer and my orders have 36 or more per set. Plus my friend said that the t-shirt will feel like the Hollister.

open to all opinions!


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Lorin:

To be the most efficient, your production process should contain as few steps as possible. When you go to a shop that can handle the relabeling and printing in one facility, you will decrease your shipping and time required to handle the chores as you describe. Plenty of contract printers can handle this for you easily.

Printing your order off shore or near shore might make sense if you have have significant quantities. An order of less than 500 doesn't fit that category, and any gains made on lowering the print cost will be lost in the cost of logistically bringing your goods back to you.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I would agree you are losing time in the moving from relabel to printing. If you are not going to relabel yourself then have the printer handle that also. Some shirts are lost in the printing process so you are also relabeling your waste shirts, the other option is to relabel your successfully printed shirts.


----------



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you know of some contract companies can provide these services?


----------



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

I can print the care information on the shirt also?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

We create vinyl labels and heatpress them after we heatpress the design - if they want us to remove the old labels we charge but they usually do it themselves to save some.


----------



## elijah025 (Mar 20, 2012)

idonaldson said:


> I would agree you are losing time in the moving from relabel to printing. If you are not going to relabel yourself then have the printer handle that also. Some shirts are lost in the printing process so you are also relabeling your waste shirts, the other option is to relabel your successfully printed shirts.


thank you


----------

